# Possible fin rot on a swordtail



## PKChino (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi,
my male swordtail's tail fin has either been bitted off partially by the aggressive female or I am also worry that it might be disease. I can clearly see a part of his tail fin has a small piece missing, then it eventually falls off. All other fish is otherwise healthy.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

There's a product called Maracyn, you can even find it in Wal-Mart, that's an antibiotic. It should help in either case; rot or the fin was nipped off. Just follow the instructions. 

It shouldn't hurt the other fish, especially if it looks to be fin rot. Good luck!


----------



## Fish Muffin (Aug 25, 2007)

Just get the treatment and so as it says. After 2 weeks of treatment and no difference then it is something else. Check back with us.


----------



## PKChino (Aug 13, 2007)

I have something called QuICK cure, from what I researched it seems to be a type of anti-biotic as well, can I use this or do I have to get the medication mentioned above?

Also...since my tank was just fully cycled, will the medication weaken my bio-filter?

thanks in advance...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Quickcure is not an antibiotic, and it's no good for tailrot.

Luckily, you probably don't need any antibiotics anyway, as the tail was likely lost from something else. Are the other fish all fine? Tailrot is nasty stuff which spreads like crazy. f your other fish are getting the same symptoms, then get the good stuff, otherwise :

Try instead adding 1/4 teaspoon of salt per gallon to the tank, and if you can find it at your petshop, get some stuff called Melafix and Pimafix. These are plant-based extract tonics which work very well against slight infections. Real antibiotics will indeed trash your filter bacteria, but these two things aren't going to cause any real problems.


----------



## PKChino (Aug 13, 2007)

TheOldSalt said:


> Quickcure is not an antibiotic, and it's no good for tailrot.
> 
> Luckily, you probably don't need any antibiotics anyway, as the tail was likely lost from something else. Are the other fish all fine? Tailrot is nasty stuff which spreads like crazy. f your other fish are getting the same symptoms, then get the good stuff, otherwise :
> 
> Try instead adding 1/4 teaspoon of salt per gallon to the tank, and if you can find it at your petshop, get some stuff called Melafix and Pimafix. These are plant-based extract tonics which work very well against slight infections. Real antibiotics will indeed trash your filter bacteria, but these two things aren't going to cause any real problems.


Thanks for the advise, I will get the melafix tomorrow, all other fish are fine but since I just got two guppies and a few ghost shrimps perhaps the addition of salt will stress them a bit? Will report back with updates


----------



## PKChino (Aug 13, 2007)

OK...bought the melafix today at petco, will keep you guys in the loop.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Actually, guppies and ghostshrimp like salt just fine, FYI.

Good luck!


----------

